# Tonight...



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bush gives his farewell address. There goes a great president, in comes a horrible one...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

ohh jeez.
dont you think thats a little harsh??
i mean sure
Obama wasnt my choice
but that doesnt make him horrible
...yet...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

uh
have you even listened to Obama's ideas?
Horrible.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> There goes a *great president, in comes a horrible one...*


 :rofl:  Bush was a terrible president. He has some of the worst approval ratings of all time and Obama has done nothing wrong yet.  Here's a positive thing for Republicans:  you won't hear the word maverick everytime you watch the news or listen to Sarah Palin.


----------



## Princess (Jan 15, 2009)

I dislike Bush....
But anyways Obama will be good for you guys..hopefully (prays)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Name one thing Bush did that was bad.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> I dislike Bush....
> But anyways Obama will be good for you guys..hopefully (prays)


No, he won't his ideas suck. That bailout's gonna screw us all.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 15, 2009)

One WAS bad and the other is GOING to be bad either way were SCREWED!


----------



## Princess (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yah true.......


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tennis=Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sent in like 300,000 troops to fight a pointless war.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tennis=Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't read politics all day.  However, I do know that our economy is in very bad shape and in a recession.  We are in a pointless war (that was started by Bush).  And he is in the top 5 for worst approval ratings for a president ever.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

i agree with the bailout.
but still..
I never thought bush did anything wrong
but we have no idea
and not even the slightest prediction
on what obama will be like
i reallly wanted McCain
but obama will due.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you'd rather have the terrorists bomb us again?


----------



## Placktor (Jan 15, 2009)

well here comes the downfall of The USA


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy hopes Texas recedes from the nation.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Why did you even bother making this thread, if you know that only 3 people will agree with you?

This is a troll thread, whether you know it or not.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Why did you even bother making this thread, if you know that only 3 people will agree with you?
> 
> This is a troll thread, whether you know it or not.


Everywhere you post, it's like a cloud of negativity floats over it.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

lol this is funny.
and interesting.

Obama isnt half bad.
his ideas are alittle impossible 
to complete in 1 term in office
but they attract the eye of people
and unfortunately,
he is the new elected president
and we have no choice on that 
anymore.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because people can't understand other people.
You post this thread like you're not going to get attacked for it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> lol this is funny.
> and interesting.
> 
> Obama isnt half bad.
> ...


well, we may not, but other people do.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bush gives his farewell address. There goes a great president, in comes a horrible one...


how could you like Bush!!?? The list goes on and on of all the terrible things he did for the USA.  ANYWAY, my goal isn't to start a Bush Vs. Obama argument but rather to stop it right here as this really is not the website to talk about politics as it is a VERY heated subject.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, i posted it out of opinion.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. i also don't want men/women dieing for no reason.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before you were here, we had conversations like this every week. especially before the election, and right after it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they're not dying for no reason, they're protecting the iraqis and fighting the terrorists.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you *CEN-3.0-SORD*en serious!!??

THEY bombed the twin towers! It WASN'T a pointless war... yes it has gone on too long now but at first it was started for a good reason....

Bush did fine the first half of his presidency.  As far as I am concerned, Obama does not have very many "ideas" that I am thrilled about...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a troll thread.


Ugh, I don't even know why I bother.


Not only is you opinion a tad excessive, but you don't even state why you have it.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bush gives his farewell address. There goes a great president, in comes a horrible one...


woooooow...

Are you delusional or something?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Tennis=Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're one of my new favorite people.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very truee.
im not as happy about
this as you are

this is soo lamee.
i wishh McCain won
everyone in my school
wanted Obama cuz he 
is black

but what no one even
thinks about remembering
is that he's half white!

stupid race stuff.
and everyone keeps reffering to him
to be a change on how he's balck
and again HES HALF WHITEE!
its soo pathetic..


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. He helped the nation a lot. He fought back the terrorists. Helped us through 9/11, kept us going for a while economically wise, etc.


----------



## lilshortay (Jan 15, 2009)

his ideas are prob better i mean he didint do anything about 9/11 he just sat thier.... so obama i going to do way better


----------



## jackechan (Jan 15, 2009)

guys really, clearly everyone has different views.  And FYI he even admitted that his ideas were impossible for one term but rather he would begin his plans and set them up hoping the next president would continue with them.   and actually you are right, bush HAS done nothing wrong, he is just the figure head of the corrupt campaign he ran as Cheney has the real destructive one.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll just leave this here







Seriously, he's not the best, but anything is better than Bush...


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes Bush has done some stupid stuff, but a lot of you are making it seem like it was WAAAY worse then it really was... Good grief people...


----------



## jackechan (Jan 15, 2009)

lilshortay said:
			
		

> his ideas are prob better i mean he didint do anything about 9/11 he just sat thier.... so obama i going to do way better


very, VERY true.  watch the tape where he gets informed.  he does just sit there...


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

just think of this.... do you know how hard those decisions that bush had to make??? those are some tough decisons, and also, have you ever heard sara palin talk?????? wow she is so stupid... so really if mccain would die(and if he was president) then she would take over the presidency, mccain is so old and has a high chance of dying and he also has a 25% chance that his cancer will come back and then he will be even more likely to die


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

lilshortay said:
			
		

> his ideas are prob better i mean he didint do anything about 9/11 he just sat thier.... so obama i going to do way better


oh yea, so the war is nothing. You're a real smart one, eh?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I'll just leave this here
> 
> *deleted for suckishness*
> 
> Seriously, he's not the best, but anything is better than Bush...


So you'd rather have bill clinton back, or carter, nixon? The list goes on.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know damn well I'm talking about the other one.
Obama isn't even in office yet, damn it. You're jumping the gun. The 100 Days haven't even started yet, let alone finished. Your assumptions are nothing but extremely premature.

And while I don't hate Bush, I do dislike the fact that his administration basically canned our foreign relations. As in, everyone hates us, and some of the points are valid.

And while you may like Bush, I don't think you can say he's a 'great' president. The president is supposed to be for the people, and his approval rating shows that he kinda failed at that, a lot.


----------



## jackechan (Jan 15, 2009)

here comes the hating...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> just think of this.... do you know how hard those decisions that bush had to make??? those are some tough decisons, and also, have you ever heard sara palin talk?????? wow she is so stupid... so really if mccain would die(and if he was president) then she would take over the presidency, mccain is so old and has a high chance of dying and he also has a 25% chance that his cancer will come back and then he will be even more likely to die


but i'd rather have mccain than obama.


----------



## stand (Jan 15, 2009)

lilshortay said:
			
		

> his ideas are prob better i mean he didint do anything about 9/11 he just sat thier.... so obama i going to do way better


he just sat there?


i dont think so. national security?

besides
what can someone do about 9/11?


Fly like superman, and find the culprit?
Bush did do something.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> just think of this.... do you know how hard those decisions that bush had to make??? those are some tough decisons, and also, have you ever heard sara palin talk?????? wow she is so stupid... so really if mccain would die(and if he was president) then she would take over the presidency, mccain is so old and has a high chance of dying and he also has a 25% chance that his cancer will come back and then he will be even more likely to die


I actually did not like either choices... but Obama is for abortion and which I am HIGHLY against, so I went with McCain...


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't mind McCain...

But Palin? Come on...

She's the reason I voted for Obama... <_<


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

also people who dont support the president are stupid... you see i wouldnt want mccain to be the president but if he was elected then i would support him, it is so stupid to hate your president, i was for bush on the second time against kerry, but i was only like six when he was first elected and i was for obama and stll am


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> just think of this.... do you know how hard those decisions that bush had to make??? those are some tough decisons, and also, have you ever heard sara palin talk?????? wow she is so stupid... so really if mccain would die(and if he was president) then she would take over the presidency, mccain is so old and has a high chance of dying and he also has a 25% chance that his cancer will come back and then he will be even more likely to die


Just because he is OLDER means NOTHING
everyone keeps talking about how
he's going to die
but no one knows FOR SURE
so nothing should be said on that
people can live longer these days
so it means nothing if someone had said
he was going to die during presidency
and he wouldve been an excellent president
so if a millions of ppl said you were going to die
would you??
you have no idea
only God knows 
so there is NO reason ANYONE has the right to claim that.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I don't mind McCain...
> 
> But Palin? Come on...
> 
> She's the reason I voted for Obama... <_<


You're not alone in that.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I don't mind McCain...
> 
> But Palin? Come on...
> 
> She's the reason I voted for Obama... <_<


ya seriously :gyroiddance:


----------



## djman900 (Jan 15, 2009)

bacon boy is a douche


----------



## Nynaeve (Jan 15, 2009)

hey, at least obama didn't get busted for coke when he was in college and have his daddy bail him out....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also against abortion, racism*, idiocracy, and the other things Obama's for.

*Racism: Obama wants to give blacks a free ride and throw whites under the bus. He does not like whites for whatever reason and wants us to be "servants" to the blacks.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

Why can we talk about this but not religion?


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> I don't mind McCain...
> 
> But Palin? Come on...
> 
> She's the reason I voted for Obama... <_<


Yeah I hated Palin too... Still... Abortion? I can't over look that...


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i am just saying if he were to die i wouldnt really want sara palin to be pres...


----------



## jackechan (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is like a clone from Mars i swear...


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god... that is the most bass ackwards claim I have ever heard...


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why would he chose joe biden who is white then????


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FETUSES ARE NOT PEOPLE


----------



## jackechan (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you learn that because that is COMPLETELY untrue.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's so bad about her, tell me.

Oh, and if Obama/Hillary was a republican, you would have burned him.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry its just when ppl talk about the age factor
i get ticked
but yeah i wouldnt want palin..
again sorry bout that..


----------



## stand (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........ okay. there was no need for that -.-


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... she's dumb as hell?


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 15, 2009)

no flashy lines bush will always be better then obama he was president of the nation threw 9/11 only a few men have been president during something like war not an attack on american soil


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont really beleive in obortion either but seriously it is their lives, but i think it is wrong


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

stand said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's true though. He's said something similar to it. "Not throw us under the bus..."


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok ummmm have you ever seen her speek???? have you ever heard a word that she has said????


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big>um,
why would he make whites slaves if he's half white?
AGAIN people keep forgeting he's half white
and just talk about how he's black
that is so stupid
talk about EVERYTHING he is
not just the he's 
"the first black president"
but he's white
sooner or later people will end up forgeting
and thats just stupid.</big>


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its still alive! In the person! Its coming alive!

You can not say that there is something a little bit wrong about abortion... I don't care WHO you are... It is wrong and will always be Immoral...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesnt matter what case it is either
rape
incest
it doesnt matter
it could still turn out for good


----------



## jackechan (Jan 15, 2009)

GUYS please just read this.  YES i do know how bad abortion is but please for once just think about it this way,  If a teenage girl makes a mistake and gets pregnant and DOES NOT get an abortion, a lot of the time she can't care for the baby so then it struggles the rest of its life.  It is actually worse to let the child be born if they are born into an unstable household where children would be better of not living there.  And you per sieve this perspective at all?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a PERSONAL CHOICE!

having a baby or not having a baby.

What if somebody was raped, huh? Would you deny that young girl an abortion?

I swear...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Er, I'm not anti-Republican. I'm an independent, I vote for the candidate who treats my way of life the best.

And I DO burn Hillary, she's a flipping dipstick.

And I never really understood why abortion was such a big deal in politics.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apparently, you havent. None of you will say what she said that made her an idiot, you're just saying she is.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

man... whoever you are you just need to support the president i mean i really dont think that people should be like impeach bush and also i dont think people should say that obama is that bad when he hasnt done anything yet.... and ya


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree on this point
This is why I don't like Palin... she is not very smart...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Politics are a hot topic, and people have varying opinions.

Besides, it's a fact that Bush is smrat so be nice. o=<

I didn't like either candidate and either way we were screwed. >.<


----------



## jackechan (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay i may be a democrat but I actually am with you that I DO prefer McCain to Clinton.  From the beginning I couldn't stand her so if she was the Democratic nominee, I probably would have voted for McCain.


----------



## Princess (Jan 15, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> GUYS please just read this.  YES i do know how bad abortion is but please for once just think about it this way,  If a teenage girl makes a mistake and gets pregnant and DOES NOT get an abortion, a lot of the time she can't care for the baby so then it struggles the rest of its life.  It is actually worse to let the child be born if they are born into an unstable household where children would be better of not living there.  And you per sieve this perspective at all?


yah but they could find a family that wants a baby.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... okay...

*is speachless*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

jackechan said:
			
		

> GUYS please just read this.  YES i do know how bad abortion is but please for once just think about it this way,  If a teenage girl makes a mistake and gets pregnant and DOES NOT get an abortion, a lot of the time she can't care for the baby so then it struggles the rest of its life.  It is actually worse to let the child be born if they are born into an unstable household where children would be better of not living there.  And you per sieve this perspective at all?


I can. Again, it was her choice, she knew the outcome. But abortion is not the answer, she could always go for adoption. I'm not all for it, but she could do that instead of killing a soon-to-be life.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Er, I'm not anti-Republican. I'm an independent, I vote for the candidate who treats my way of life the best.
> 
> And I DO burn Hillary, she's a flipping dipstick.
> 
> And I never really understood why abortion was such a big deal in politics.


yes hillary was almost as bad as palin


----------



## Princess (Jan 15, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she doesnt even answer the questions.......-.-


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> man... whoever you are you just need to support the president i mean i really dont think that people should be like impeach bush and also i dont think people should say that obama is that bad when he hasnt done anything yet.... and ya


Okay we get it stop repeating yourself...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Think about abortion this way. 

What if your mom had premarital sex. Would you have liked her to kill you off? You would never have existed. You could have been something great, but she decided to kill you off.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> jackechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you are saying that you would want a lot of new children in adoption... that is just sad, i think that people should just not be stupid and either not have sex or use a condom!


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Hillary's WORSE than Palin.

Palin was a puppet. Hillary's just a madwoman.

And whether abortion is legal or not, it's still going to happen, so I never see why it's a big deal.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

ABORTION IS BAD.
if i where raped i would be seriously scared
but it IS against my belief and religion
its like killing a newborn baby
just as bad as murder.

i would never get abortion
and i hope i never get raped.
but seriously
Women who get an abortion
can go through serious depression afterward
just having that thought in their heads
that they killed a child would drive anyone mad

i would die if i got an abortion
and who wouldnt?


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

ok bye this is a useless argument because nothing is going to change


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^

Exactly!! xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, but if she DID have a baby, abortion should not be an option.


----------



## Princess (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Think about abortion this way.
> 
> What if your mom had premarital sex. Would you have liked her to kill you off? You would never have existed. You could have been something great, but she decided to kill you off.


Exactly. Think before you act. I mean there are also a lot of couples who can't have a baby. I mean like at least give the baby a good future. If you screwed up, why should the baby pay for it?


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just saw this, viewed the first page, seemed interesting. Went to page nine, saw something about abortions and premarital sex. Leaving. Thank you very much.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Hillary's WORSE than Palin.
> 
> Palin was a puppet. Hillary's just a madwoman.
> 
> And whether abortion is legal or not, it's still going to happen, so I never see why it's a big deal.


I might have killed myself if somehow, by some crazy chance, of her becoming president.... Okay maybe not kill myself... maybe move to England... But their government isn't better either so...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Surprise abortions are the easy, easy loophole.

"Whoops, I fell down the stairs and the baby died!"
"Whoops, I drank a lot of alcohol and the baby died!"
"Whoops, I stuck a coathanger up my vagoo and the baby died!"

Tee-hee.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Think about abortion this way.
> 
> What if your mom had premarital sex. Would you have liked her to kill you off? You would never have existed. You could have been something great, but she decided to kill you off.


I believe that if you are given a child, you should care for it and protect it, even if it means giving the child up but murder is wrong.
"A life is a life, no matter how small." 
10 bells if you can tell me the movie I quoted that from. c=


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Surprise abortions are the easy, easy loophole.
> 
> "Whoops, I fell down the stairs and the baby died!"
> "Whoops, I drank a lot of alcohol and the baby died!"
> ...


WHAT THE HELL??
thats horriblee!


----------



## jackechan (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can understand that and its not like i'm all for the killing of babies because i'm not, but shoveling kids into adoption centers isn't the answer either.  BOTTOM LINE IN MY OPINION: If you get involved in unprotected sex, if you do get pregnant, you should be responsible for your child or just have your male friend use a condom.  Simple as that


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gah.... rape, incest, etc.

need I say more?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Surprise abortions are the easy, easy loophole.
> 
> "Whoops, I fell down the stairs and the baby died!"
> "Whoops, I drank a lot of alcohol and the baby died!"
> ...


Okay... maybe a little morbid... but that was still funny...

And still wrong....


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's what happens.
If someone doesn't want to have a baby, they're not going to have the damn baby.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the life could still turn out for something good.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

urg... can an admin please close this board...

I can feel a flamewar coming on...

And I think I'm gonna start it...


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abortion = Murder

x_x


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do need say more.

It's a life and a child is NOT their parent.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay


----------



## Princess (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like someone who will overthrow Obama?


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank God, only five days more until this idiot leaves office.  Cannot wait to see what an Obama administration is going to bring to the table, though I am a little concerned about his center-right cabinet picks... oh well.  Can't be worse than Bush, either way.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm not even going to read most of the pages but Bacon Boy, the war in Iraq IS pointless, Iraq and Saddam HAD ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH 9/11 we're only attacking them for oil.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my point...

This should be in brewsters imo.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok calm it down a notch or this gets a lock....

I didn't really like bush though.... and I think Obama will be at least as good as Bush was.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> urg... can an admin please close this board...
> 
> I can feel a flamewar coming on...
> 
> And I think I'm gonna start it...


But Storm's against Obama as well. He's got my back. lol


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

ABORTION IS NOT MURDER!

A fetus is barely even developed... it's just sperm and egg combined...

It's like outlawing masturbating... Jesus H. W. Christ...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Frankly, with overpopulation as it is and people importing babies, I don't really understand why the adoption excuse is so popular.
I mean, adoptions don't happen as much as you think.

And if I was pregnant and didn't want the kid, I wouldn't have the kid. I'd flush it out somehow.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well we will never find out if the person has an abortion.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm not even going to read most of the pages but Bacon Boy, the war in Iraq IS pointless, Iraq and Saddam HAD ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH 9/11 we're only attacking them for oil.


no we're not. We don't want their oil. We have enough oil here, (if those darned hippies would shut up, maybe we would be able to drill)


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Thank God, only five days more until this idiot leaves office.  Cannot wait to see what an Obama administration is going to bring to the table, though I am a little concerned about his center-right cabinet picks... oh well.  Can't be worse than Bush, either way.


But what if he is? D:


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TheSilverSkeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Changes nothing


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 15, 2009)

ok i am back i couldnt resist, i dont know what would have happend if we didnt go to war and neither does anybody elso so we doont really know


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

I already reported this thread at my first post, actually.


----------



## Princess (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USA was trying to get them out of Kuwait. USA never wanted the oil...


----------



## stand (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm not even going to read most of the pages but Bacon Boy, the war in Iraq IS pointless, Iraq and Saddam HAD ABSOLUTELY NOTHING TO DO WITH 9/11 we're only attacking them for oil.


the war in Iraq isnt pointless.
who cares about saddam?


hes been out of the picture,


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Hillary's WORSE than Palin.
> 
> Palin was a puppet. Hillary's just a madwoman.
> 
> And whether abortion is legal or not, it's still going to happen, so I never see why it's a big deal.


Disagree.  Hillary would've been great... though I have come to prefer Obama, definitely.

@ Master Crash -- But he won't be... At the very least, he is much more eloquent and overall competent, unlike Bush.  But if he does turn out to be worse, well... C'est la vie...


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> ABORTION IS NOT MURDER!
> 
> A fetus is barely even developed... it's just sperm and egg combined...
> 
> It's like outlawing masturbating... Jesus H. W. Christ...


Imagine, if you didn't have an abortion, then he grows up to become a good president, then he's assassinated o.o or, you could just kill him as a baby, same thing. :/


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 15, 2009)

i don't think this is the place for politics or religion. this is a swiftly sinking ship, and i'm going to refrain from saying what i want to say because i can just as easily say that some of you are too young and/or out-of-touch to really understand what's going on here.

end of story.


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> ABORTION IS NOT MURDER!
> 
> A fetus is barely even developed... it's just sperm and egg combined...
> 
> It's like outlawing masturbating... Jesus H. W. Christ...


This is the last time I will repeat myself... It IS murder, and it will always be considered murder. I don't see how its not murder. Its a LIFE for God's sake!

Okay I am leaving now...


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> ABORTION IS NOT MURDER!
> 
> A fetus is barely even developed... it's just sperm and egg combined...
> 
> It's like outlawing masturbating... Jesus H. W. Christ...


You really have no value for life.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Frankly, I'm bummed about the whole Iran blunder that the US pulled.
I mean, we totally betrayed them and missed our window to fix it. And look what we have now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why i hope, when Bush gets back here, we'll wait it out a year or so, then secede.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy, how about you educate yourself on the topic of "economic hit men".  The reason we're involved in all these Middle Eastern conflicts is to build the "American empire" and control oil exports.  We're also purposely making other countries financially indebted to us, so we can rely on them later, politically and militarily.

To say that the Iraq War was not conducted on false pretenses is blasphemous.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no matter what Bush, Mccain, or rooster are telling you, we're just bombing them for oil, look up the facts. I support Obama only because he's a Democrat.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bush gets back where?  Back in office...?  What are you talking about?


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the wrong mentality too... it's wrong to support someone strictly based on their party affiliation, IMO.


----------



## Jman (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow.... Failure at its best.

MAYHEEEEEEEEEEEM








Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, so if you don't like someone elses, just shut up as they're not going to change.


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 15, 2009)

PEACE AROUND THE WORLD!!!

How 'bout that?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here. to texas


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the most ******** thing I've ever heard.

Cause yeah, Texas can totally be it's own country.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's not just that it's also because he wants to get the troops out of Iraq which is the reason we're in a economic crisis since we're spending billions of dollars for a pointless war.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOooohh... That explains everything


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Texas...?  Secede...?  Have you been reading the predictions of a certain Russian political analyst, Bacon Boy?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

XD

Bacon Boy is even more delusional than I originally thought...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, we're spending billions of dollars on this freakin bailout!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Texas...?  Secede...?  Have you been reading the predictions of a certain Russian political analyst, Bacon Boy?


we're the only state that can secede, I hope we do. we'll become our own area.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your buddy Bush is for the bail-out.  As are a lot of people.  I'm not, personally, it's one of the things I disagree with on Obama...


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, good, maybe you guys could also keep all the Bush policies implemented over the years... you'd sink 10 times faster than the rest of America.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really care if he was for it or not. If Obama disbands it, it'll be one of the smartest things he's ever said and done.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think...

We should have two sides

Republicans
Democrats

Repubs will run the side our way, own pres and everything, 

then democs will do the same. We'll see who sinks faster then! (democrats)


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute.  You just bashed the bailout, and yet you don't care that Bush supported it?  You just called him a "great president", dude.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

Is Texas some magical fantasy land/alternate universe where Bush was a good president?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


again one of his mistakes. Everyone makes them.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical right-wing logic... you see everything in black and white.  Things aren't so simple, I'm afraid.   Notice that I haven't used the words "republican" or "democrat" in describing Bush's actions, 'cause he hasn't lined up perfectly with his party all the time.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't see why people are disagreeing with the bailout, I mean the gorverment can make more money.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Is Texas some magical fantasy land/alternate universe where Bush was a good president?


no, texas is some good land because if obama passes the gun ban, we might actually secede.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

I think that BB has been sipping too much of the Jesus Juice, if you know what I mean.
Ah, the joys of brainwashed youth.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard this excuse a million times.  "Everyone makes them"?  No,  not on the scale Bush did!  It's one thing to, I dunno, forget to feed your cat or whatever, but it's another to authorize a war on false pretenses.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't see why people are disagreeing with the bailout, I mean the gorverment can make more money.


but then we'll have an inflation. That's not good either.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't see why people are disagreeing with the bailout, I mean the gorverment can make more money.


Umm... what are you talking about?  Make more money, so as to lessen the value of the dollar?

OK, TBT is definitely no place for political debate... you guys need to educate yourselves a little.


----------



## stand (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I don't see why people are disagreeing with the bailout, I mean the gorverment can make more money.


are you being sarcastic?

because you are wrong.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I think that BB has been sipping too much of the Jesus Juice, if you know what I mean.
> Ah, the joys of brainwashed youth.


Smartest thing i've heard all day.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> I think that BB has been sipping too much of the Jesus Juice, if you know what I mean.
> Ah, the joys of brainwashed youth.


I couldn't possibly aggree with you more...


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

You guy's aren't exactly right, either.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

But think of it. If we make more money (we're already in debt by trillions and trillions of dollars) we'd have no gold or anything to back it up. We'd have inflation. It's happened too many times in our history. You want it to happen again and put us in more debt?


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> You guy's aren't exactly right, either.


Yeah.  All I'm seeing here are two, extreme sides of the argument.  Life and politics are not that simple, guys.  I'm not saying everything Bush did was wrong, and that Obama is the second coming of Jesus Christ, but honestly... try to look at things logically, without the religious/political bias you have ingrained in you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> But think of it. If we make more money (we're already in debt by trillions and trillions of dollars) we'd have no gold or anything to back it up. We'd have inflation. It's happened too many times in our history. You want it to happen again and put us in more debt?


am I the only one that realizes this?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> But think of it. If we make more money (we're already in debt by trillions and trillions of dollars) we'd have no gold or anything to back it up. We'd have inflation. It's happened too many times in our history. You want it to happen again and put us in more debt?


Well then, America needs to keep a proper balance with money.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's.... never gonna happen.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Did nobody read about my post regarding economic hit men?  You guys sure like to gloss over posts that completely destroy your arguments...


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

Can't we all just agree that Dane Cook is not funny?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

TheSilverSkeeter said:
			
		

> Can't we all just agree that Dane Cook is not funny?


sure, and end it on that note? cause this is going no where.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 15, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BB, no one's quoting because there's nothing to argue. That is correct.

And Bul, I feel the same way. That's why I dislike the two-party system.
It's made things either 'THIS WAY' or 'THAT WAY'. There's no middle ground, and thus we have threads like this whenever someone mentions the word President.

I wish there was a middle ground that was viable.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Let me repost it...

"Bacon Boy, how about you educate yourself on the topic of "economic hit men". The reason we're involved in all these Middle Eastern conflicts is to build the "American empire" and control oil exports. We're also purposely making other countries financially indebted to us, so we can rely on them later, politically and militarily.

To say that the Iraq War was not conducted on false pretenses is blasphemous. "


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Jan 15, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just easier to take sides and point fingers...

it's sad, really...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

Out of everyoe here DF and Bul are the only ones making intelligent posts.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Let me repost it...
> 
> "Bacon Boy, how about you educate yourself on the topic of "economic hit men". The reason we're involved in all these Middle Eastern conflicts is to build the "American empire" and control oil exports. We're also purposely making other countries financially indebted to us, so we can rely on them later, politically and militarily.
> 
> To say that the Iraq War was not conducted on false pretenses is blasphemous. "


But the United States is in too much debt as it is so our debt outweighs theirs. We owe so much money to china alone we cant even count it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Out of everyoe here DF and Bul are the only ones making intelligent posts.


maybe YOU should also educate yourself on some political intelligence. Then come back here.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

People, people, please.  You're all wrong.  O = W







Also, stop flaming.


----------



## Princess (Jan 15, 2009)

Can we do what BB said? Just end this now?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People, people, please.  You're all wrong.  O = W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm and his famous banner post...


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come back into this thread after you've read this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Economic-Hit-John-Perkins/dp/1576753018


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 15, 2009)

How bout storm just locks the thread and we end it for the night?

On another note *Gosh! My breath smells like garlic. It smells so good! <3*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may not know alot about world economics and politics but your not one to talk.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 15, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People, people, please.  You're all wrong.  O = W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah right.  It's a typical libertarian argument to equate democrats and republicans, when such a statement is ludicrous.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 15, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> People, people, please.  You're all wrong.  O = W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes storm, we were screwed from the beginning. :/


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 15, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> How bout storm just locks the thread and we end it for the night?
> 
> On another note *Gosh! My breath smells like garlic. It smells so good! <3*


You're thread...


----------

